# reemplazar transistor c2328a



## neutron (Nov 17, 2010)

hola que tal? paso a mi problema

estoy reparando un monitor y encontre un transistor que dice c2328a..el  tema es que no lo consigo y queria saber si alguien conoce algun  reemplazo para este transistor por otro que sea mas facil de conseguir..  el monitor que estoy reparando es un viewsonic e771 4M y cada vez que  lo prendo se apaga y se quema el transistor del horizontal..sin el  transistor horizontal el monitor queda prendido..pero le pongo otro  nuevo y se vuelve a qemar..
agradeceria esa ayuda ya que el monitor es de un amigo y lo nececita para trabajar..


----------

